# Aquarium with Seeping water



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have seen conflicting info all over the web and so I am reaching out to see suggestions...
I have a 120g glass aquarium and the lower front right corner is seeping water.... I should have realized this already when I bought it off craigslist... since there was already scaling in that area.... anyway... cant change that part 
sooo..... obviously I need to fix it..... so i need to scrape the silicone all off that area and get it very clean , following up with Acetone. The part that i have been reading as confusing is that some post say to scrape off old inside aquarium and to be careful to not disturb area "between" the glass....... and yet... i also see post that say to stick the flat razor between the glass and slide down.... slicing the silicone seal between the glass???? 
My plan was to just remove that inner vertical silicone on the glass.... not touching the seem between the glass.... run a new bead of silicone up that vertical seam (the entire seem)....and also seal all four outter corners with Flex Seal Liquid -Clear.
what say you?  thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have never had to deal with a leaking tank but I think that's exactly how I would proceed if I were in your situation. However, I would replace all silicone from all the corners and redo the entire thing. I wouldn't look to separate the glass if I didn't have to.


----------

